# 10 weeks with IVF twins



## Northernmonke

Hi all, I am new to this thread and really happy to be here. 

Its been a really tough 3 years TTC after 5 IVF rounds and we are so happy yet so nervous and worried. I have had 5 scans already due to IVF and a bleed. My 12 week scan is booked for the 30th December and my last scan was at 9+3 and all looked good apart from the SCH but it had reduced in size. 

I haven't had much sickness, a few times I felt a bit nauseous but since yesterday I have woken up feeling pretty crappy and can't eat breakfast. I also had pains from ET to about 8 weeks ish and they eased off, now they are back and worrying me. 

I know all stages of pregnancy is a worry but due to our struggles I am finding myself paranoid all the time at the moment. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated xx


----------



## PinkPeony

Congratulations!! A fellow ivf-er here. I wish I could say the worrying will stop, but for me it certainly hasn't. It definitely does get better though. I thought I'd be better after passing the dreaded 12 week mark, but I really only over the past couple weeks gained a bit of faith. But you've had a scan at 9 weeks which was good - after my 9 week scan my doctor told me I had a 95% chance of having the 2 babies. 
The pains you're feeling now are likely just your uterus and ligaments stretching. With twins you grow pretty quick so it can be pretty achy sometimes. I find it feels similar to the pains I had after the ivf. But I know - every little sensation will freak you out. :hugs:


----------



## Northernmonke

Thank you, they haven't told me anything about chances. I am really hoping this is it but with so much heartache its so hard to let yourself get excited. 

Yes the pains I get are similar, I had cramping from ET which was different than my BFN cycles. 

Well heres hoping we all have a happy and healthy 9 months and little ones x


----------



## SassyGee

Welcome Northerner. My twins were conceived from IVF as well, we had 2 embyros put back. I've been silently worrying as well but as I am so near the 12wk mark my worry has eased up some. I'm one of the lucky women who dont have much in the way of symptoms when preggo. I hope you get to feeling better. I'm sure after the 12wk scan you will be able to relax and enjoy being pg more.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Congrats! We are doubly blessed! My twins to be are IVF too.

The worries never end for me, I keep panicking and calling my husband thinking something is wrong... you'd think I'd learn after things always being okay but I am just soo terrified of anything happening to either one of my twinnies.


----------



## mumdream2013

congrats and welcome! Im also a fellow ivf twin mum to be
this was my third go. . i know what you mean about worrying. . 
Im 18+3 never though i would get this far lol! i had big bleed at 6 weeks but all was ok
it doesn't stop you worrying all the time. . as for aches and pains i realised its part of having
twins now, Im slowly getting use to it. . nothin else we can do. scan at 9 weeks looking good is great so try and relax. . i had terrible sickness from 5 weeks to 14 weeks, so your lucky so far 
its a blessing to get 2 babies especially through ivf cos we all been through so much already x x


----------



## Northernmonke

Thanks ladies, it is a double blessing. I never wanted to have an only child and hopefully now I won't. We also got our first 2 frosties from this cycle so you never know we might end up with more but for now I am really hoping it will all be ok. We are telling our parents on xmas day and I am so excited to see their faces. My next scan is after Xmas though so I am just praying it is all still ok and my twinnies are healthy and happy. X


----------



## Northernmonke

Ladies can I also ask if any of you have used a doppler. If so when did you pick up hb and can you pick them both up separately? X


----------



## PinkPeony

I haven't on my own. I've been too scared I wouldn't be able to find them and then totally go mental with worry. But my doctor used one at my last visit which was around 14 weeks I think. He told me not to worry if he can't pick up both, but he did find them. They were very close together in terms of the location that he found them and I would have only known that it was 2 separate hb's bc one is slower by about 10 bpm's so I was able to hear that they were different rhythms.


----------



## Northernmonke

Well I am kinda the same, worried I won't find them but would like to try. I've just bought a second hand one from ebay. I am hoping it will arrive on Saturday so I will keep you posted x


----------



## Bcinla

Congrats!!! I also am having IVF twins. We had 4 miscarriages over a years time prior to IVF and this pregnancy has been anything but easy. I had daily cramping from two hours post transfer to about 17 weeks. I have also had random spotting which nearly gave me a heart attack every time it happened because I would fear the worst. Morning sickness went away at 20 weeks and has now returned at 26 weeks. I also have gestational diabetes which has made things even more complicated. The worrying does get better but every milestone is a big deal. I bought a doppler at 10 weeks and started using it right away. I only use it for less than a minute at a time and only the 2 to 3 times a week that is recommended. It has helped so much!!! Every time I panicked about something it is reassuring to hear the heartbeats. Sometimes just the thought that I could use it if I wanted to was enough to help me feel better. I would recommend it but only if you do not allow yourself to freak out if you cant find the heart beat. In the early weeks it can be hard to find and sometimes it took a while to find and I did not let myself panic during those times. Looks like your next big milestone is the 13 week mark. Hang in there....it seems like it will never come and then all of the sudden you are there. :winkwink:


----------



## StayPositive

Hi,

I am a fellow IVF'r! We were so lucky to conceive on our first try, after 2.5 years of trying for our 2nd. The pains and aches never go away, i tried to think of them as reassuring that things were stretching and growing inside. As for feeling reassured, i got better the longer i went on. I am now at 22 weeks and starting to let myself believe. the 20 scan helped, and getting to V day in a couple of weeks will really help me i think. believe in your body, you can do this and your 2 precious bundles will be in your arms before you know it xx


----------



## Stinas

Congrats!!!! 
Fellow multiple IVFer here as well! The worrying will NEVER go away! Every scan you will be at the edge of the seat. Its just the way it goes after all the things we have been through. Before my MC, I was never scared, but after that, I turned into a chicken at each scan and doc visit. Fortunately, my OB and high risk docs are very accommodating, and have told me anytime I am scared, call and we will do a scan. Made me feel a lot better. 
As hard as it is, try to relax, you can't keep putting your body in stress. As the weeks do pass by, it does get a little easier, then once you feel them, every kick eases you a bit.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congratulations! I am also an IVF&#8217;er.. Mine was on the first try luckily but with almost 4 years of TTC and other interventions and losses so it was a much needed BFP for my sanity.
The statistic shows that you&#8217;re much less likely to miscarry after 12 weeks. This include vanishing twin syndrome. So you&#8217;re doing great!
Bleeds in twin moms to be is VERY common! We create much more blood to sustain 2 babies so its very easy to get a bleed that isn&#8217;t dangerous for the babies&#8230; it&#8217;s not reassuring to us but it is much more common. I had 2 bleeds my biggest being at 7W.
I used a Doppler and picked up both the babies around 9W. It took a lot of patience though in finding them and learning the difference in their heart rates. The babies are so small that they may only be an inch or 2 away from one another when locating the HB&#8217;s. Also if you have an anterior placenta on one or both that it&#8217;s going to be harder to get a reading early on in the pregnancy&#8230; If you&#8217;re someone who panics or worries easily I wouldn&#8217;t use a Doppler. I got mine with the mindset that there would be days I wouldn&#8217;t find it and I was right.
I constantly thought for sure I had lost 1 or both of the babies from day 1 because I didn&#8217;t have any PG symptoms&#8230; Didn&#8217;t have sore breasts, no MS, never lost an appetite, no cramps etc&#8230; So it was really hard for me not to constantly freak out. Looking back I am not sure how I made it this far with my sanity still intact! It&#8217;s a rollercoaster of a ride but well worth it in the end :)


----------



## Northernmonke

Thanks ladies. I have another uti now so back on antibiotics. Its painful but not when I wee. I hoping that's what the pain is anyway. I also think I've popped today. Ive had bloating for a while but today me and hubby both think we can feel my uterus above my pubic bone. When did you all pop? X


----------



## ~Brandy~

Northernmonke said:


> Thanks ladies. I have another uti now so back on antibiotics. Its painful but not when I wee. I hoping that's what the pain is anyway. I also think I've popped today. Ive had bloating for a while but today me and hubby both think we can feel my uterus above my pubic bone. When did you all pop? X

Mine was noticeable to me 11-12 weeks for sure.. noticeable Others probably around 14 weeks.


----------



## Northernmonke

Well yesterday I looked about 6 months pg now its not as bloated. I I think the antibiotics have kicked in and maybe the uti was making me feel fuller? My doppler didn't come today im so hoping it does tomorrow x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Northernmonke said:


> Well yesterday I looked about 6 months pg now its not as bloated. I I think the antibiotics have kicked in and maybe the uti was making me feel fuller? My doppler didn't come today im so hoping it does tomorrow x

Not sure if it's the antibiotics or not but my bloat came and went till 2nd tri... then it was all bump.


----------



## flagirlie7

Ladies, may I join? I'm on due august forum, but no twins or many IVF folks there yet. We tried for 2.5 years, incl three clomid cycles and three IUIs. Only seven weeks, but IVF did a miracle - got me pregnant first time ever! And twins! Been feeling ok, mostly, some nausea, lots of hunger and peeing.


----------



## PinkPeony

Congrats Flagirlie!! And welcome! I think I remember seeing you around the LTTTC boards. Sounds like we had very similar paths - I was also trying 2.5 years, lots of IUI's and Clomid etc. ivf did the trick. I still can't believe I'm finally pregnant. It's so amazing.


----------



## Lisa84

IVF twin mommy here too :) Id love to reassure you the worrying stops but it doesnt but i can reassure you that the bleeding is soooo common in pregnancies in general but especially twins. I had a small bleed at 6.5 weeks and then big bleeds at 10 and 14 weeks. Each time i was scanned and each time my little men were perfect fine and they spotted where the bleed was coming from. Hope all your pregnancies continue to be happy and healthy. Twins are awesome!!! :) xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

I love seeing the list of twin mommies to be explode!! Congrats to us all were doubly blessed!


----------



## Northernmonke

Hey ladies, any of you measured the twins heart rate on a doppler? I am hpoing I am measuring mine wrong as I think both are around 90bpm x


----------



## hmommy219

Hi ladies, I'm just over 8 weeks with IVF twins and I just got back from my first visit with the high risk obgyn. I'm worried about losing one since that whole 'vanishing twin' thing seems so common. My only scan was at 7 weeks and both were fine, but my next scan isn't until 10 weeks. :nope: The wait is excruciating... 

I know that having one baby is the blessing I've been praying for, but now that I know I have two cooking, I really want them both to come. How do people in our shoes get through nine months? lol... jeez. :wacko:


----------



## Bcinla

Northernmonke said:


> Hey ladies, any of you measured the twins heart rate on a doppler? I am hpoing I am measuring mine wrong as I think both are around 90bpm x

That sounds more like you are finding your own heartbeat or the blood going through the placenta. I believe the fetal heartbeats should be between 120 and 160. I would try to find them again a bit later. If you are concerned you can always go and have a scan at the doctor's. I had a hard time finding them early on but could almost always find my own.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Northernmonke said:


> Hey ladies, any of you measured the twins heart rate on a doppler? I am hpoing I am measuring mine wrong as I think both are around 90bpm x

As PP said about 90 is your HR. The babies are going to be hard to find and when you do they dont stick around long since they are so wiggly at that stage of pregnancy. The rate should be 120-160's. At 10W they were buried under my pubic bone and tough to find... but they are there it just takes patience.

You will get to learn the sounds... there is a weird underwater sound thats swooshes kinda that is the placenta... when you find that they are close by


----------



## Northernmonke

Its so hard not to worry. I saw both of mine looking good at 9+3 and I am scared every day. We just have to keep fighting. 

I think it might be mine too. Hmm well I will keep trying and see how I get on x


----------



## ~Brandy~

hmommy219 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm just over 8 weeks with IVF twins and I just got back from my first visit with the high risk obgyn. I'm worried about losing one since that whole 'vanishing twin' thing seems so common. My only scan was at 7 weeks and both were fine, but my next scan isn't until 10 weeks. :nope: The wait is excruciating...
> 
> I know that having one baby is the blessing I've been praying for, but now that I know I have two cooking, I really want them both to come. How do people in our shoes get through nine months? lol... jeez. :wacko:

I was an absolute wreck for my first 3 scans because of vanishing twin. I was scanned at 5w6D, 7W and then not again till 11W! It's common but the odds are more in your favor then they are against you :) Kinda like the cups 1/2 full! 

I wish I could say the worry ends but it doesnt. I have just adapted and learned to cope. I still get nervous every scan and I have them every 2 weeks! This is the longest I have been without a scan in a long time :( Due to the holidays I wont have one till this Friday that makes 3 weeks.


----------



## PinkPeony

hmommy219 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm just over 8 weeks with IVF twins and I just got back from my first visit with the high risk obgyn. I'm worried about losing one since that whole 'vanishing twin' thing seems so common. My only scan was at 7 weeks and both were fine, but my next scan isn't until 10 weeks. :nope: The wait is excruciating...
> 
> I know that having one baby is the blessing I've been praying for, but now that I know I have two cooking, I really want them both to come. How do people in our shoes get through nine months? lol... jeez. :wacko:

I was told by 3 different doctors one of mine WAS going to vanish. I was in there every week for a scan terrified of what it would show. In the end both are doing fine. Eventually the little guy caught up and has looked normal ever since. I think when you have the early scans they can actually usually tell when one will vanish. It won't look right and the heartbeat will be too low. If you saw both of your's at 7 weeks looking good, odds are they'll both be fine.


----------



## flagirlie7

Ahhh ladies I do worry each day too! Every time a symptom disappear off I go crazy and googling. My first scan was at 6+3 and can't wait for this Friday (8+3). Then I assume I'll get released to ob. Want to find a high risk one. I also worry getting off crinone at 10 weeks.


----------



## mumdream2013

US ivf twin mums to be Will never stop worrying until they are here.
look at what we went through to get them 

Im 19 weeks 2 days and still worry about my waters breaking early or loosing them somehow
or something wrong at my scan. . i won't be happy till my boys are here x


----------



## hmommy219

flagirlie7 said:


> Ahhh ladies I do worry each day too! Every time a symptom disappear off I go crazy and googling. My first scan was at 6+3 and can't wait for this Friday (8+3). Then I assume I'll get released to ob. Want to find a high risk one. I also worry getting off crinone at 10 weeks.

Hey there flaggirl, you and I are just days apart....I'm at 8 weeks 5 days and also in Florida. :thumbup: I haven't really had many symptoms but am massively bloated...looking more like 5 months pregnant! Lol...


----------



## flagirlie7

hmommy219 said:


> flagirlie7 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh ladies I do worry each day too! Every time a symptom disappear off I go crazy and googling. My first scan was at 6+3 and can't wait for this Friday (8+3). Then I assume I'll get released to ob. Want to find a high risk one. I also worry getting off crinone at 10 weeks.
> 
> Hey there flaggirl, you and I are just days apart....I'm at 8 weeks 5 days and also in Florida. :thumbup: I haven't really had many symptoms but am massively bloated...looking more like 5 months pregnant! Lol...Click to expand...

Hey very nice meeting you! I'm in Tampa. I was kinda nauseous like week 6 and 7 but it seems better now as long as I eat regularly. U/s tomorrow! Definitely keep in touch! And yes me too, been bloated since my egg retrieval which was 2 weeks hehe. Finally everyone at work knows so I can wear whatever I want.


----------



## hmommy219

Ladies, quick question: I had my last progesterone level check today and it came back as 70 whereas last time it was over 100. The nurse said it was fine, but of course I'm worried. :nope: 

Do you remember your numbers? Aren't they supposed to constantly go up??


----------



## ~Brandy~

hmommy219 said:


> Ladies, quick question: I had my last progesterone level check today and it came back as 70 whereas last time it was over 100. The nurse said it was fine, but of course I'm worried. :nope:
> 
> Do you remember your numbers? Aren't they supposed to constantly go up??

Your progesterone levels drop as you go further into the pregnancy as the placenta takes over and produces what the baby needs. I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## hmommy219

Thank you!! I'm trying not to Google the heck out of this, but I just want everything to only go up...never drop! :wacko: I don't have a scan for another week and a half so now I'm really anxious :wacko:


----------



## ~Brandy~

hmommy219 said:


> Thank you!! I'm trying not to Google the heck out of this, but I just want everything to only go up...never drop! :wacko: I don't have a scan for another week and a half so now I'm really anxious :wacko:

It's totally understandable :) Did they ween you from your progesterone? Sorry if you've said before I have baby brain.

They had me stop at 10W. But I was a nervous wreck about stopping it so they told me just to finish the bottle I had lol that made me feel a little better. Now I get kicked all day so I have to assume they knew what they were talking about. It's just so hard to trust even the doctors when it took so much to get here haha!


----------



## PinkPeony

70 is still super high. I wouldn't worry. :hugs:


----------



## Bcinla

I was worried about the same thing. My re said doctors are concerned when it drops below 10. So 70 is awesome! I think I hovered beteen 40 and 60 around the time I was getting it tested regularly in the first 10 weeks. I was also paranoid about stopping it and weaned off.of it, decreasing little by little every few days. It is very scarey but as other have said, your body takes over production of pregesterone at a certain point. You just have to trust in it.


----------



## Northernmonke

Hey ladies I am on cyclogest pessaries twice a day and a gestone injection once a day. Ive been told I can come off it now and another doc said after 12 weeks. Ive never been told what my levels are but I have some extras so think I will wean off them too so its not a blunt stop x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Northernmonke said:



> Hey ladies I am on cyclogest pessaries twice a day and a gestone injection once a day. Ive been told I can come off it now and another doc said after 12 weeks. Ive never been told what my levels are but I have some extras so think I will wean off them too so its not a blunt stop x

That is what I did. I ran out of the capsules first and then finished off the injections till it was all gone. They said it was fine it wouldnt hurt anything.

They looked at me like I had 2 heads when I begged to continue injecting myself ROFL!


----------



## Northernmonke

I HATE the muscular injections but we will do whatever it takes. Oh I found one of the twins on the doppler yesterday about 180bpm! Got scan on Monday so hoping to see both doing well x


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks for the responses ladies :hugs: don't know what people did before these groups?? Lol...:wacko: I haven't come off the progesterone shots yet. My high risk ob told me to stay on it until 14 weeks....I think just to make me feel better. 

:flower:


----------



## Northernmonke

Hey ladies, quick update, I had my 12 week scan today. All looked good. One baby was chilled and the other was break dancing and kicking away. Amazing. Told aome family and friends today and told them not to tell ANYONE, just hoping they keep it shut. We had to t21 test too which I didnt want at first. Praying we have happy and healthy twins. They also said my sub chloronic bleed was not seen. Can I get excited now? X


----------



## Northernmonke

Hey ladies, quick update, I had my 12 week scan today. All looked good. One baby was chilled and the other was break dancing and kicking away. Amazing. Told aome family and friends today and told them not to tell ANYONE, just hoping they keep it shut. We had to t21 test too which I didnt want at first. Praying we have happy and healthy twins. They also said my sub chloronic bleed was not seen. Can I get excited now? X


----------



## hmommy219

Northern, that is awesome! What a great relief to have seen both babies growing and thriving! Happy New Year to you! :happydance:


----------



## Northernmonke

THANK YOU! I wish us all a happy and healthy 2014! I am starting to get excited now. I really hope they are both ok xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Happy New year everyone! I cant believe I just hit the 3rd Tri.. I am in shock :)


----------



## hmommy219

Wow Brandy!! Congrats on the third trimester!:happydance: not long now!! :thumbup:


----------



## PinkPeony

Nothern - get excited lady!! :happydance:

Congrats on 3rd tri Brandy! Wow! Saw your latest bump pic, you're looking great!

Happy new years everybody! It's going to be a pretty special year!


----------



## Northernmonke

Im excited! :) did you all have bumps at 12 weeks? this is mine! https://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj296/gemandian/20131231_171502-1.jpg


----------



## PinkPeony

I didn't have much of a bump at 12 weeks. I just looked like I'd put on weight for the longest time lol. Over the past 2 weeks or so it's really showed up and I'm almost fully in mat clothes. Got together with some friends for NY's last night and they were all freaking out and touching my belly. Not gonna lie, I love all the fuss. :haha:


----------



## hmommy219

I have an awesome bump and I'm not even 10 weeks! It's probably just the progesterone and over eating, but I don't care...I'm in maternity clothes and loving every minute of it! Lol...:happydance:


----------



## Northernmonke

Lol. I can see some of mine is chocolate and crisps from xmas but its rounded at the sides even when I lie down so im sure its them ;) x


----------



## Blue12

Such great news Hun and gorgeous scan pics


----------



## Northernmonke

Lol. I can see some of mine is chocolate and crisps from xmas but its rounded at the sides even when I lie down so im sure its them ;) x


----------



## hmommy219

Girls, I'm panicking this morning. Just four days to go to my ultrasound but I don't have any symptoms anymore. Every single day I would feel this heavy feeling in my uterus, or pinches, and twinges. This morning.. nothing. Even my stomach looks flatter. I'm trying not to be melodramatic but I'm so in tune with my body and this just scares me. :(


----------



## Northernmonke

How far as you hun? I feel similar today but have to keep hope, my symptoms have definitely eased And I believe thats normal, try bot to worry hun. Do you habe a doppler to have a quick check for heartbeat? X


----------



## hmommy219

I'm 10 weeks today and I do have a Doppler but doubt I'll pick anything up yet?? I was told to use it when/if I get to around 14 weeks..


----------



## Northernmonke

Now im worried. I thought id just quickly use the doppler and I can only find one hb. Please both be ok xx


----------



## hmommy219

Omg I'm sorry I started something! We're probably ok but I'm just paranoid. I'm amazed that you can hear even one heart beat...that's great!


----------



## PinkPeony

I had days like that around that time. It totally freaked me out too. It's the time when the first tri symptoms start to fade and come and go more. I kept thinking my bump was getting smaller too, but I think it's just in your head. I even took a picture once bc I was sure it was smaller, but it was actually clearly bigger than the week before, I had filled out in other areas so it was deceptive.

Hands off the dopplers ladies!! :haha: You're going to worry yourselves more.


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks Pink, I'm scared to use the Doppler in case I don't find anything and I lose my mind! Wednesday cannot come soon enough.


----------



## Northernmonke

I know, im ok really, not panicking. I found mine around 11 weeks ish. Dont panic if you can't though as it takes loads of practice x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hey girls it's alright :) I was freaked out too! First with my doppler alot of times I thought I could only find one but thats because their hb rate was so similar all I was getting was the same numbers over and over... THey are so tiny they are only an inch or 2 from each other so even the doctors will tell you that its hard to pick up on a doppler and some wont even try.

Second I have never had a PG symptom once it really doesnt signify anything is wrong I promise you. Other than having the crap kicked out of me constantly I wouldnt have known I was pg :)


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks, Brandy. :) I was having some round ligament pain almost daily up until today..it just stopped. My uterus feels lighter too and it got me all worried. I wish there was an ultrasound clinic I could just walk in to and pay $50 for a five minute viewing! Lol...it would put my mind at ease. Man, I think I just came up with a great business idea!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

hmommy219 said:


> Thanks, Brandy. :) I was having some round ligament pain almost daily up until today..it just stopped. My uterus feels lighter too and it got me all worried. I wish there was an ultrasound clinic I could just walk in to and pay $50 for a five minute viewing! Lol...it would put my mind at ease. Man, I think I just came up with a great business idea!!

Oh it's stressful I know. I was in full on panic mode the whole time. If it wasnt for constant doctor appts and scans every 2 weeks I would of had a nervous breakdown.

Now I look back and wish I would of just enjoyed it a little more but its MUCH easier said than done. I can do that now because their beating me up is a constant reminder they are in there.

Not long and you will have that too :)


----------



## PinkPeony

I didn't relax until I got a really noticeable bump and I could feel them fairly regularly. It's like I wasn't fully convinced I was actually pregnant till then.


----------



## Bcinla

hmommy219 said:


> Thanks, Brandy. :) I was having some round ligament pain almost daily up until today..it just stopped. My uterus feels lighter too and it got me all worried. I wish there was an ultrasound clinic I could just walk in to and pay $50 for a five minute viewing! Lol...it would put my mind at ease. Man, I think I just came up with a great business idea!!

Do you have any local private ultrasound clinics? In la there are a bunch of them. I just googled 3d or 4d ultrasound and found them. We did a private gender scan at 14 weeks that only cost $45. I know you are earlier than that but id bet they would still do a scan for you just to give you some reassurance. 

I also had many moments early on where I was convinced something was wrong because my symptoms disappeared. My stomach would all of the sudden be a lot flatter. I finally realized that the time of day I measured it and what i ate had lot to do with it. In the morning it is always smaller. I also had a total meltdown in my re's office because I wasnt feeling morning sickness yet at 8 weeks. I laugh now because it finally did show up will a vengence and is still here at 28 weeks! So I think you have to accept that symptoms will come and go and it is normal. I think you body adjusts to the pregnancy every once in a while and settles and then new symptoms appear or return as it is once again challenged by the pregnancy's progression.


----------



## hmommy219

Girls, I'm freaking out. When I wiped this morning, I had pink cervical mucus. I had this in my last doomed IVF pregnancy. I'm scared sick. My appointment tomorrow isn't even with my Dr, it's with the ultrasound tech... have any of you experienced this?


----------



## Dis3tnd

I had a lot of bleeding and spotting throughout my first tri... I`ve heard a lot of twin moms did actually...


----------



## ~Brandy~

hmommy219 said:


> Girls, I'm freaking out. When I wiped this morning, I had pink cervical mucus. I had this in my last doomed IVF pregnancy. I'm scared sick. My appointment tomorrow isn't even with my Dr, it's with the ultrasound tech... have any of you experienced this?

Most of us twin mommies have had bleeding. Mine was around 7 and 9 weeks. It's very common because we create much more blood than a singleton pregnancy. Your cervix is very sensitive and with the increased blood flow it can happen.

I would call your doctor though and have it checked. He might just tell you to rest up till the u/s tomorrow but I would let them make that decision.


----------



## hmommy219

Thank you girls. I am terrified. I called my dr. and they gave me the option of waiting until my ultrasound tomorrow at 3pm or going to the ER if I'm absolutely panicking.. which of course I am, but I'm going to wait until tomorrow.

Your stories are so reassuring.. thank you.


----------



## ~Brandy~

hmommy219 said:


> Thank you girls. I am terrified. I called my dr. and they gave me the option of waiting until my ultrasound tomorrow at 3pm or going to the ER if I'm absolutely panicking.. which of course I am, but I'm going to wait until tomorrow.
> 
> Your stories are so reassuring.. thank you.

I am too impatient lol I would go to the ER for my own piece of mind. Not saying that you're decision is not right I am just high strung.

I will be thinking of you please update :)


----------



## hmommy219

omg.. its become full on bleeding now... not tons (yet) but enough. With my insurance, its $250.00 for an ultrasound at the ER. Tomorrow, it's $25.00 for my visit with my Dr and ultrasound, thats the ONLY thing stopping me from going to the ER.. ugh. I am so unhappy right now. Can't wait to leave work to call my mom.


----------



## PinkPeony

Oh my gosh hun. At least leave work and go home to put your feet up. Tell them you're not feeling well. 
I hope it's nothing. As the others have said, spotting & bleeding is common with twins, but I know it's so scary when it happens. Just want to give you lots of :hugs: :hugs:
Get out of work and into a cozy blanket at home.


----------



## Blue12

With my dd I had bright red bleeding and was sure it was all over (at 8 weeks). I went to er and everything looked fine and they couldn't figure out where blood was coming from. They suggested a week bed rest to make sure things were ok and did a scan at the end of that week and everything was ok. 

Sending you hugs and hope you get good news too xxxxxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hmommy I am thinking of you today. Please update us after your scan :)


----------



## Dis3tnd

Praying for a positive update soon! Hope you`re holding up okay!


----------



## PinkPeony

:hugs: hope all goes well today Hmommy. :hugs:


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks girls. Of course I didn't get any sleep last night :wacko: will let you know how things go and no matter what happens I appreciate your support :hugs:


----------



## Bcinla

Sending positive thoughts your way today! Hang in there.


----------



## hmommy219

Girls, the babies were fine!!!! I am so relieved! I have to keep an eye on the spotting situation and try to take it easy but otherwise I can at least sleep tonight! :happydance: Thank you so much for your encouragement :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

hmommy219 said:


> Girls, the babies were fine!!!! I am so relieved! I have to keep an eye on the spotting situation and try to take it easy but otherwise I can at least sleep tonight! :happydance: Thank you so much for your encouragement :hugs:

OMG!! TY :) I have been stalking you to see if you came online.. SOOO Glad everythings ok.


Even though it's VERY COMMON it's always scary.

Like I said I had it multiple times so far so remaining calm is the best thing you can do :)


----------



## hmommy219

And I am so type A it is impossible for me to remain calm, like ever! Lol...


----------



## PinkPeony

Phew! So glad to hear everything is Ok. Go extra easy on yourself for the next few days. I can totally relate to the type A thing. I managed to get myself worked up and in tears a couple days ago thinking something was wrong too. :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Great news! Strong babies!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I have to complain for just one second... I felt like I had skated by through most of this pregnancy with the exception of having to have the cerlage.. But my god in the last week I have became so uncomfortable! I cant sleep either because of RLS or just wide awake with preggo insomnia and I sure as hell cant eat much because after a bite or 2 I am so full I feel like I am going to die! The overall lack of being able to even sit comfortably is completely wearing me down :( 

I know I get to hold the babies soon but this is taking a toll on me right now.


----------



## hmommy219

Brandy, it's funny you should mention pregnancy insomnia because I have it bad! I'm actually writing this and it's 5am! Lol... Do you sleep with a boppy? My girlfriend bought me one and it helps. 

Can I ask an unrelated question? Were you ever prescribed low dose aspirin during ivf? I'm on it and supposed to stay on it until the 13th week but now that I'm bleeding, I'm thinking of taking myself off it early. Any thoughts?


----------



## PinkPeony

:hug: Brandy! That sounds really sucky. I was at my prenatal class for multiples earlier this week and all the ladies are a lot further along than me... Just seeing how uncomfortable everyone was really hit home how it's going to get for me in a few weeks. I've had insomnia the whole pregnancy too. So brutal.

Hmommy - Not to substitute doctor's advice, but I think I would go off the aspirin if I were you. I never had to take that. Did they prescribe it to you for a certain reason, or do they tell all there patients to take it?


----------



## hmommy219

You know, I agree.... my gut is just telling me not to take it...my IVF doctor puts every woman in the late-30s and up category on it for some reason. But my thought is, it's a blood thinner, and might just be making matters worse. I'll go off it for now, and I'm seeing my high risk Doc on Monday so I'll check in with him too.


----------



## Dis3tnd

hmommy219 said:


> Brandy, it's funny you should mention pregnancy insomnia because I have it bad! I'm actually writing this and it's 5am! Lol... Do you sleep with a boppy? My girlfriend bought me one and it helps.
> 
> Can I ask an unrelated question? Were you ever prescribed low dose aspirin during ivf? I'm on it and supposed to stay on it until the 13th week but now that I'm bleeding, I'm thinking of taking myself off it early. Any thoughts?

So glad everything is okay! 

I had spotting and bleeding in first tri too, and was supposed to stay on aspirin for IVF until week 13 too - but after my spotting my doctor told me it will do more harm than good and had me discontinue it and just continue my estrogen and progesterone.

Brandy - I`m worried! I`m already so uncomfortable and can`t find room to put food, what`s going to happen as I get closer to your stage! Oh well, guess its worth it right? Hope you find some relief - I found that wearing a really good support belt with upper and lower belly support has really helped me these last few days in getting around. I'm still working but seriously doubting how much longer I can do it. I'm exhausted. I started to cry this morning because hubby usually gets our 1 year old dressed for daycare so that I can sleep a bit longer before getting ready for work but he has the stomach flu and was in the bathroom all morning so I had to get up to get everything ready for daycare and I reallllly needed that extra sleep!


----------



## ~Brandy~

hmommy219 said:


> Brandy, it's funny you should mention pregnancy insomnia because I have it bad! I'm actually writing this and it's 5am! Lol... Do you sleep with a boppy? My girlfriend bought me one and it helps.
> 
> Can I ask an unrelated question? Were you ever prescribed low dose aspirin during ivf? I'm on it and supposed to stay on it until the 13th week but now that I'm bleeding, I'm thinking of taking myself off it early. Any thoughts?

I was up until 3am and then had to get up at 7am so I got 4 hours last night... with twins growing in you thats nowhere near enough :( 

I have a body pillow and preggo pillow too and I can get comfortable but I lay there with my eyes wide open!

Plus my restless legs are so out of control sometimes I want to chop them off.



The aspirin can be for many reasons it aids in the implantation as well as helping with the circulation to the placenta for the baby.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Dis3tnd said:


> hmommy219 said:
> 
> 
> Brandy, it's funny you should mention pregnancy insomnia because I have it bad! I'm actually writing this and it's 5am! Lol... Do you sleep with a boppy? My girlfriend bought me one and it helps.
> 
> Can I ask an unrelated question? Were you ever prescribed low dose aspirin during ivf? I'm on it and supposed to stay on it until the 13th week but now that I'm bleeding, I'm thinking of taking myself off it early. Any thoughts?
> 
> So glad everything is okay!
> 
> I had spotting and bleeding in first tri too, and was supposed to stay on aspirin for IVF until week 13 too - but after my spotting my doctor told me it will do more harm than good and had me discontinue it and just continue my estrogen and progesterone.
> 
> Brandy - I`m worried! I`m already so uncomfortable and can`t find room to put food, what`s going to happen as I get closer to your stage! Oh well, guess its worth it right? Hope you find some relief - I found that wearing a really good support belt with upper and lower belly support has really helped me these last few days in getting around. I'm still working but seriously doubting how much longer I can do it. I'm exhausted. I started to cry this morning because hubby usually gets our 1 year old dressed for daycare so that I can sleep a bit longer before getting ready for work but he has the stomach flu and was in the bathroom all morning so I had to get up to get everything ready for daycare and I reallllly needed that extra sleep!Click to expand...

I left work at 20W due to cervical issues so I luckily am not having to deal with that. It's ironic though I went from them being down so low they were putting pressure on my cervix to they are both up in my ribcage! My lower tummy has gone flat lol. So when I eat or drink I am absolutely miserable. I walk around all day taking a bite here and a bite there to make sure I get enough to eat. I havent even gained 10lbs so I know that I should keep up on my diet to make sure I give them the nutrition they need.

Even after just 4 hours I feel better emotionally but when you're up all night and everyone is sleeping it takes a toll on you thats for sure.

I think the 3rd trimester is pay back since I never had morning sickness or any pregnancy symptoms in the 1st and 2nd Trimester...... Theres many far worse off than me so I really should not whine about it.


----------



## PinkPeony

Brandy the book I have about being pregnant with twins says to drink meal replacement shakes when you get like that. Like Boost or Ensure. It's funny, they describe it just like that. I'm not sure I'd be into drinking those, but I was drinking protein smoothies with fruit+berries+spinach during my ivf cycle. I could see getting into drinking those again. Lot's of nutrition! :thumbup:


----------



## ~Brandy~

PinkPeony said:


> Brandy the book I have about being pregnant with twins says to drink meal replacement shakes when you get like that. Like Boost or Ensure. It's funny, they describe it just like that. I'm not sure I'd be into drinking those, but I was drinking protein smoothies with fruit+berries+spinach during my ivf cycle. I could see getting into drinking those again. Lot's of nutrition! :thumbup:

Actually I do. I am a health fanatic and have always used Protein shakes. I prefer the muscle milk so I usually have 2 of those during the day that I keep in the fridge and walk by now and then and take a sip. Yes, those go down fine but anything with any bulk feels like I just swallowed gravel and sits in my stomach and causes physical pain.

The doctors say what I figured they would say oh well nothing you can do but what you're doing. I am one of those people that need a solution for everything hah.. in this case the solution is not what I want... in time it will pass. I am an impatient person :dohh:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Oh good idea on the smoothies! I would hate to have to drink Boost gah but hubby keeps recommending them to me. I`m still down 8 lbs this pregnancy and can`t find the room or desire to eat :(

I have started up a nightly run to the new Fro Yo place that opened up near me though - that should help!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Dis3tnd said:


> Oh good idea on the smoothies! I would hate to have to drink Boost gah but hubby keeps recommending them to me. I`m still down 8 lbs this pregnancy and can`t find the room or desire to eat :(
> 
> I have started up a nightly run to the new Fro Yo place that opened up near me though - that should help!

Just foods for thought..

Frozen yogurt and soft serve ice cream are on the no no list. The machines that they use to dispense it are a breeding ground for listeria. When you're PG you immune system is lowered and you are much more suseptable to listeria than the normal person.


----------



## PinkPeony

D'oh! Now I'm craving fro yo! :dohh:


Sounds like you're doing all the right things B. What else can you do? :shrug: I heard once you drop you have more room for lungs and stomach but then you have to pee all the time bc everything's pressing on your bladder 24/7. Fun fun. I'm going to hate that when my stomach runs out of room. I'm a big {healthy} eater. I'm up almost 20 pounds already though lol! Eek!


----------



## hmommy219

Dis3tnd said:


> hmommy219 said:
> 
> 
> Brandy, it's funny you should mention pregnancy insomnia because I have it bad! I'm actually writing this and it's 5am! Lol... Do you sleep with a boppy? My girlfriend bought me one and it helps.
> 
> Can I ask an unrelated question? Were you ever prescribed low dose aspirin during ivf? I'm on it and supposed to stay on it until the 13th week but now that I'm bleeding, I'm thinking of taking myself off it early. Any thoughts?
> 
> So glad everything is okay!
> 
> I had spotting and bleeding in first tri too, and was supposed to stay on aspirin for IVF until week 13 too - but after my spotting my doctor told me it will do more harm than good and had me discontinue it and just continue my estrogen and progesterone.
> 
> Brandy - I`m worried! I`m already so uncomfortable and can`t find room to put food, what`s going to happen as I get closer to your stage! Oh well, guess its worth it right? Hope you find some relief - I found that wearing a really good support belt with upper and lower belly support has really helped me these last few days in getting around. I'm still working but seriously doubting how much longer I can do it. I'm exhausted. I started to cry this morning because hubby usually gets our 1 year old dressed for daycare so that I can sleep a bit longer before getting ready for work but he has the stomach flu and was in the bathroom all morning so I had to get up to get everything ready for daycare and I reallllly needed that extra sleep!Click to expand...


Thank you for sharing your experience with aspirin...I didn't take mine today and don't plan on it until I see my doc on Monday. Sorry you're so uncomfortable. :(. I can't believe how huge us twin mommies get..I'm only 10 and 5 and am in maternity pants daily! Lol... I hope you are able to get some rest this afternoon.


----------



## Blue12

My clinic put me on baby aspirin too - based on antibodies blood tests. When I saw my ob for the first time she said that in her experience she doesnt think it is necessary or valid to take in any way. I felt conflicted on whether to continue or stop - she said it was my choice what I felt most comfortable with. I decided to stop taking it and everything has been fine since.


----------



## Dis3tnd

~Brandy~ said:


> Dis3tnd said:
> 
> 
> Oh good idea on the smoothies! I would hate to have to drink Boost gah but hubby keeps recommending them to me. I`m still down 8 lbs this pregnancy and can`t find the room or desire to eat :(
> 
> I have started up a nightly run to the new Fro Yo place that opened up near me though - that should help!
> 
> Just foods for thought..
> 
> Frozen yogurt and soft serve ice cream are on the no no list. The machines that they use to dispense it are a breeding ground for listeria. When you're PG you immune system is lowered and you are much more suseptable to listeria than the normal person.Click to expand...


Sigh - what is wrong with me?! I totally knew this and didn't have soft serve ice cream when I was pregnant with my son or in this pregnancy. Then the fro yo popped up and I was all excited and didn't even think about the fact that its basically the exact same thing! I feel like such a goof! Ughh I've gotten so dependent on my choco vanilla swirl with chocolate chips to help me not throw up at night :(


----------



## Bcinla

~Brandy~ said:


> I have to complain for just one second... I felt like I had skated by through most of this pregnancy with the exception of having to have the cerlage.. But my god in the last week I have became so uncomfortable! I cant sleep either because of RLS or just wide awake with preggo insomnia and I sure as hell cant eat much because after a bite or 2 I am so full I feel like I am going to die! The overall lack of being able to even sit comfortably is completely wearing me down :(
> 
> I know I get to hold the babies soon but this is taking a toll on me right now.




hmommy219 said:


> Brandy, it's funny you should mention pregnancy insomnia because I have it bad! I'm actually writing this and it's 5am! Lol... Do you sleep with a boppy? My girlfriend bought me one and it helps.
> 
> Can I ask an unrelated question? Were you ever prescribed low dose aspirin during ivf? I'm on it and supposed to stay on it until the 13th week but now that I'm bleeding, I'm thinking of taking myself off it early. Any thoughts?

Brandy, I am right there with you. I was going to post something about this but havent had a chance to. These past few weeks I have gotten so uncomfortable. It is hard to walk with out groin pain and I cant even get comfortable lying down. I feel like there is so much pressure on my chest that I am going to b unable to breathe. Once i start to think about it I panic. I also have insomnia all of the sudden. I am up every 45 minutes to pee, I was on the every 2 hour plan until this week, and now I cant get back to sleep. The past couple nights I have been up from 3 am for a couple hours watching international househunters on tv and snacking. If I didnt have to work the next day it wouldnt be too bad but it sucks to be so tired at work. I cannot imagine doing this for 8 1/2 more weeks! How do twin moms do it???

Hmommy, I was on low dose asprin for my ivf as well. I was told i could stop it after the first tri but i was afraid to. I feared any changes would cause a miscarriage. I wondered if it had something to do with my spotting as well. I finally stopped it about 6 weeks ago. I havent had any spotting since. I dont know if the two are related or if it stopped because in am now further along. My doctor said if I dont have any history of a blood clotting issue than it wont make a difference to stay on it or not. What do your re and ob say about it?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Bcinla said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> I have to complain for just one second... I felt like I had skated by through most of this pregnancy with the exception of having to have the cerlage.. But my god in the last week I have became so uncomfortable! I cant sleep either because of RLS or just wide awake with preggo insomnia and I sure as hell cant eat much because after a bite or 2 I am so full I feel like I am going to die! The overall lack of being able to even sit comfortably is completely wearing me down :(
> 
> I know I get to hold the babies soon but this is taking a toll on me right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmommy219 said:
> 
> 
> Brandy, it's funny you should mention pregnancy insomnia because I have it bad! I'm actually writing this and it's 5am! Lol... Do you sleep with a boppy? My girlfriend bought me one and it helps.
> 
> Can I ask an unrelated question? Were you ever prescribed low dose aspirin during ivf? I'm on it and supposed to stay on it until the 13th week but now that I'm bleeding, I'm thinking of taking myself off it early. Any thoughts?Click to expand...
> 
> Brandy, I am right there with you. I was going to post something about this but havent had a chance to. These past few weeks I have gotten so uncomfortable. It is hard to walk with out groin pain and I cant even get comfortable lying down. I feel like there is so much pressure on my chest that I am going to b unable to breathe. Once i start to think about it I panic. I also have insomnia all of the sudden. I am up every 45 minutes to pee, I was on the every 2 hour plan until this week, and now I cant get back to sleep. The past couple nights I have been up from 3 am for a couple hours watching international househunters on tv and snacking. If I didnt have to work the next day it wouldnt be too bad but it sucks to be so tired at work. I cannot imagine doing this for 8 1/2 more weeks! How do twin moms do it???
> 
> Hmommy, I was on low dose asprin for my ivf as well. I was told i could stop it after the first tri but i was afraid to. I feared any changes would cause a miscarriage. I wondered if it had something to do with my spotting as well. I finally stopped it about 6 weeks ago. I havent had any spotting since. I dont know if the two are related or if it stopped because in am now further along. My doctor said if I dont have any history of a blood clotting issue than it wont make a difference to stay on it or not. What do your re and ob say about it?Click to expand...

I actually LOL'd when I read your post because sounds the same as me with the international house hunters... except mine is the first 1/2 of the night :( I go to bed around 9pm with my husband and I toss and turn for an hour or so then I get up and start watching tv/surfing the net. Usually I watch the house hunters international ones too or lord forbid I get stuck on the ID Network with the murder, death, and mayhem (as my husband calls it) then I am finally so exhausted I can run jump in bed.

Oh and during the day I can lay down but never able to fall asleep either.


----------



## Bcinla

Brandy, what is "murder death and mayhem?" I might have to check that one out too during my insomnia tv marathons.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Bcinla said:


> Brandy, what is "murder death and mayhem?" I might have to check that one out too during my insomnia tv marathons.

LOL it's the channel "ID Network" (investigation Discovery) it has shows like "Wives with Knives" "Deadly women" "Fatal vows" etc.

They are all shows about women that murdered in real life and it tells their story.. It's usually they killed for money or because of affairs etc. 

It's not stuff I would normally watch its just a channel I found one night and got stuck on it now its what I watch when everything is all infomercials


----------



## Bcinla

~Brandy~ said:


> Bcinla said:
> 
> 
> Brandy, what is "murder death and mayhem?" I might have to check that one out too during my insomnia tv marathons.
> 
> LOL it's the channel "ID Network" (investigation Discovery) it has shows like "Wives with Knives" "Deadly women" "Fatal vows" etc.
> 
> They are all shows about women that murdered in real life and it tells their story.. It's usually they killed for money or because of affairs etc.
> 
> It's not stuff I would normally watch its just a channel I found one night and got stuck on it now its what I watch when everything is all infomercialsClick to expand...

I hope I have that channel...got to check it out!


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks for the advice on the aspirin ladies :hugs: I meet with my doc on Monday and will ask him about it as well. For now, I've taken myself off it and the spotting is very minimal....of course still freaks me out :nope: 

I'm 11 weeks today and praying to get to 14 fast!! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

hmommy219 said:


> Thanks for the advice on the aspirin ladies :hugs: I meet with my doc on Monday and will ask him about it as well. For now, I've taken myself off it and the spotting is very minimal....of course still freaks me out :nope:
> 
> I'm 11 weeks today and praying to get to 14 fast!! :)

Congrats on another week under your belt :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Just an FYI Kohls has buy 1 boppy get the 2nd one at 1/2 price. There is also free shipping on orders over 75.00... 

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-1672313/boppy-mod-vine-nursing-support-pillow.jsp


Also they have 3 different patterns of muslin swaddles on sale for only 9.60 for a pack of 2.

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-1465144/first-moments-2-pk-heart-muslin-swaddle-blankets.jsp

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-1465171/first-moments-2-pk-star-muslin-swaddle-blankets.jsp

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-1465159/first-moments-2-pk-monkey-muslin-swaddle-blankets.jsp

There is more though! You get an additional 15% off at checkout if you use the code CELEBRATE


I just got my box today of stuff I ordered so it was a steal... I got 2 boppys, 3 onesies, 4 muslin swaddles, 2 breastmilk freezer trays all for 69 :) 

I am not sure how long the sale or the coupon code is good for though.


----------



## Northernmonke

Ladies I haven't been getting notifications to the replys! I will catch up on the gossip later today x


----------



## hmommy219

Hey ladies, 

Well, finally got in to speak with my Dr. He said it was good that I went off the aspirin, and that there's nothing he can do about impending misscarriage if that's what's going on with my spotting/bleeding. :nope:

However, I came home and researched progesterone and spotting and I'm finding that low progesterone levels cause spotting/bleeding and can lead to eventual miscarriage since the lining thins out and is no longer acceptable for growth of the fetus.

:shrug:

I guess I can't believe my Dr. wouldn't test my progesterone levels? I'm so used to having them tested during IVF... So, I'm going rogue and injecting myself with slightly more progesterone each night to see if the spotting stops. :wacko:

I honestly, just want to go on bed rest at this point.. I'm only 11 1/2 weeks but I can't even bear to be at work any more because I'm just worried sick all the time. :(

Sorry for the vent.... you ladies are the only ones who really understand what this is like. :hugs:


----------



## Northernmonke

Hmommy I am so sorry you are going through this. I was diagnosed with a sub chloronic hematoma at 5 weeks and that caused some spotting, mine was 4cm in size so pretty big. I went back at about 8 weeks and it was smaller and then 12 weeks they said they couldn't see it. Maybe you have the same? Anyway my doc said to come off the asprin because of this and your thinking behind it is right. 
I was told to stop the progestrone injections and supositries from 8-12 weeks and I stopped the injections at 12 weeks and then kept on the supositires until 13 weeks, then one a day rather than 2 up until today when I havent had any! I am scared but feel ok about it. I listened for the babies today on the doppler and heard them easily with strong HB so I think we are all doing ok. 

Just hang on in there and maybe ask the doc to do the progestrone test or ask to see someone else. 

Good luck hun xx


----------



## hmommy219

Northern, when you were given the hematoma diagnosis, did they put you on bed rest? I had that with my previous pregnancy but my previous ob didn't have me on bed rest and I regret it. 

I asked the ultrasound tech if she could see any sign of a bleed/hematoma and she said "Nah, its probably just implantation bleeding." I rolled my eyes because we all know that implantation bleeding only happens at around 4 weeks... :wacko: Maybe I have a hematoma... I feel pretty helpless right now, and hate to be a negative nelly, but I've been down this road before and I know how it ends. :nope:


----------



## Northernmonke

No bed rest, from what I've read on here it seems more common for bedrest in the US not the UK. I just took it easy and rested as much as possible, I do work full time though. I was told no lifting over 10lb and no hoovering etc. 

I think all dr's are different. Mine told me it had gone when it hadn't but it went later. One thing I would say is bleeding is more common with twins and if their hearts are still beating away then that is good, many women have SCH until they give birth or until 20 weeks. It isn't always bad. Look at me, I balled my eyes out in the hospital when they told me and I thought it was over. Poor hubby. Anyway we are still here 14 weeks in :)

I know its hard but keep going and send good thoughts to those little bubbas to fight. They are a good size now and if the bleed is smaller than them they are in a much better position. 

xxx


----------



## PinkPeony

Hmommy, maybe try and take a couple sick days and bookend the weekend so you get 4 days of rest. It might be enough to get the spotting to subside. I think your progesterone levels are probably pretty good if you're already on injections, but I think it's one of those things you can't have too much of if it makes you feel better to take more. It must be maddening to have bleeding but no explanation for it. :hugs: {implantation :wacko: ya right. I would have rolled my eyes at that too}


----------



## Dis3tnd

A hematoma was blamed for my bleeding - and I wasn`t told to bedrest, just to avoid lifting anything and no sex for a week. I maintained those restrictions until I was 15 weeks because I was worried, but it was just getting too hard not to lift my son so then I stopped. My hematoma was pretty small and they didn`t see it the first few ultrasounds I had, but they said the good news about having a small hematoma is that it will definitely not affect babies. 

Your progesterone is probably pretty good with having two babies implanted and with the shots - my clinic doesn`t check them after the beta because they expect them to be good with all the meds we`re on. I really thing its just one of those twin pregnancy things. Try not to worry - I know its easier said than done (I cried and worried a lot) - but now that I`ve been reading more on the forums I`m seeing lots of us went through first trimester bleeds!


----------



## ~Brandy~

hmommy219 said:


> Northern, when you were given the hematoma diagnosis, did they put you on bed rest? I had that with my previous pregnancy but my previous ob didn't have me on bed rest and I regret it.
> 
> I asked the ultrasound tech if she could see any sign of a bleed/hematoma and she said "Nah, its probably just implantation bleeding." I rolled my eyes because we all know that implantation bleeding only happens at around 4 weeks... :wacko: Maybe I have a hematoma... I feel pretty helpless right now, and hate to be a negative nelly, but I've been down this road before and I know how it ends. :nope:

When did you have the u/s? Sorry if I missed it but I looked and didn't see if you said how recent the u/s was. But my bleeding was completely unexplained and everything has been fine.


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks ladies, I'm really losing my mind.. just want to fast forward to whatever is going to happen. :shrug:

Brandy, my u/s was last Wednesday. The tech was annoying.. she kept pressing down on my abdomin to get one of the babies to turn around.. I hated every second of it. She also said bleeding is from implantation.... hmmm.. implantation at 10 weeks? idiot. lol... :wacko:

Well, I'm heading home to bed rest for the night. Thanks again girls for helping ease my mind. I know stressing isn't helping me, but it's hard to relax when I don't have any answers. 

:flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

hmommy219 said:


> Thanks ladies, I'm really losing my mind.. just want to fast forward to whatever is going to happen. :shrug:
> 
> Brandy, my u/s was last Wednesday. The tech was annoying.. she kept pressing down on my abdomin to get one of the babies to turn around.. I hated every second of it. She also said bleeding is from implantation.... hmmm.. implantation at 10 weeks? idiot. lol... :wacko:
> 
> Well, I'm heading home to bed rest for the night. Thanks again girls for helping ease my mind. I know stressing isn't helping me, but it's hard to relax when I don't have any answers.
> 
> :flower:

Rest and take it easy :) 

Hopefully you get another scan soon to put your mind at ease.


----------



## flagirlie7

Good ultrasound and appt with regular and high risk OBs today!! They indeed performed NT scan and combined with blood tests, we are good to go, no issue. Very relieved. Babies were quite active (mommy had to eat between appts). Actually baby A was covering its face and tech had a hard time getting a pic of nasal bone. Baby B was super bouncy and tech couldn't get the heart rate. Lol little troubles.


----------



## hmommy219

Awesome news!! :) since you're seeing a high risk doc does that mean you get to see the babies again in a couple of weeks? Are you on any meds at all?


----------



## flagirlie7

hmommy219 said:


> Awesome news!! :) since you're seeing a high risk doc does that mean you get to see the babies again in a couple of weeks? Are you on any meds at all?

Well looks like sono at least every 3-4 weeks! Only taking thyroid meds and prenatals now, and weaning myself off crinone and baby aspirin. They will do early gest diabetes test due to my pcos at next appt (2/6).


----------



## hmommy219

OK, me too. Actually I went off aspirin due to spotting, but am still doing nightly progesterone. Were you ever on estrogen patches? I am soooo glad to be off those things...I just went off on Thursday. :wacko: Good luck with your GD test.. let us know how you get on.


----------



## flagirlie7

hmommy219 said:


> OK, me too. Actually I went off aspirin due to spotting, but am still doing nightly progesterone. Were you ever on estrogen patches? I am soooo glad to be off those things...I just went off on Thursday. :wacko: Good luck with your GD test.. let us know how you get on.

Nope, no estrogen patches for me.


----------



## Bcinla

hmommy219 said:


> OK, me too. Actually I went off aspirin due to spotting, but am still doing nightly progesterone. Were you ever on estrogen patches? I am soooo glad to be off those things...I just went off on Thursday. :wacko: Good luck with your GD test.. let us know how you get on.

hmommy, how are you doing? Did the spotting finally resolve?


----------



## hmommy219

Bc, nope...still spotting although just small spots...knock on wood!! I actually think maybe the estrogen might have had something to do with it because I was on patches up until this past Thursday and I noticed a mAjor improvement when I stopped using them. 

flag, I wish I would have stopped my estrogen sooner but my dr kept me on them for some reason.


----------



## hmommy219

Well girls, my doc has agreed that bed rest is the way to go for me. I had a major bleed yesterday and with ultrasound they were able to see a small subchorionic hematoma that is at the base of one of the baby's placentas. I had this with my last pregnancy and it didn't end well so we're hoping that bed rest might give us a better outcome :shrug: 

So, I had to email my boss ...cannot imagine what she's going to think but I guess it is what it is :wacko: just praying that the bed rest makes all the difference this time round :coffee:


----------



## Northernmonke

Stay strong hun. Good luck and rest up! Sod work! X


----------



## PinkPeony

I bet it will do you a world of good to get off your feet. Don't worry about your boss, just focus on taking care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hmom rest up and take care :) I am sure you and the babies will do great!


----------



## Bcinla

hmommy219 said:


> Well girls, my doc has agreed that bed rest is the way to go for me. I had a major bleed yesterday and with ultrasound they were able to see a small subchorionic hematoma that is at the base of one of the baby's placentas. I had this with my last pregnancy and it didn't end well so we're hoping that bed rest might give us a better outcome :shrug:
> 
> So, I had to email my boss ...cannot imagine what she's going to think but I guess it is what it is :wacko: just praying that the bed rest makes all the difference this time round :coffee:

Sorry you are having to go through this. I think bed rest will make a world of a difference. Just take it very easy. I have read a lot of stories on here of women who had bleeds related to subchorionic h and it resolved on its own. It is great that you are at the point where you can stop the extra meds. I too was on estrogen three times a day up until the 14th week. I am not sure if it had anything to do with my spotting though but I always assumed the asprin did. Because of our miscarriage history and constant cramping for the first 17 weeks of this pregnancy I felt very fragile. I was worried that any big move would lead to a problem. I spend the first two trimesters being really really careful. I think it is one of the reasons this pregnancy has stuck for us. So I do believe best rest is very helpful, even early on. Hang in there and put those feet up!


----------



## hmommy219

Thanks so much girls :hugs: I'm just trying to relax and not worry about finances or google too much!! Lol.. Hoping both babies make it and just praying this time things have a happy ending [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## flagirlie7

Good luck, hmommy!!

I had some nasty cough that started on Saturday and then chills and shivers rolled around on Sunday night, followed by rapid increase in my temperature. Ended up in the ER with a fever. They tested for all kinds of things and turned out it was flu, just as I worried. Stayed the night there but my temp subsided just slightly and my heart rate stayed well above 130 most of the time. Lucky me was admitted to hospital Monday morning. Things are better now, just cough and runny nose. Hoping to go home soon. This place depresses me and makes me an emotional wreck.


----------



## hmommy219

Oh my gosh, flag!! So sorry to hear you have the flu ...they will take good care if you even though the place is depressing. Did you at least get to see the babies? Get better soon :hugs:


----------



## flagirlie7

Oh yes! My DH missed last Thursday appt (where I assume I caught that nasty bug). So we had a chance to see baby A dancing around and baby B was doing crunches. Hehe.


----------



## hmommy219

Haha..live it! It's funny how you can already tell which twin is the laid back one :)


----------



## flagirlie7

Well here's the funny thing: it's B that's usually all bouncy and A is laid back. So I was surprised.


----------



## Blue12

I had a horrible flu and pneumonia too recently and fever cough and rapid heart rate. I ended up on puffers and antibiotics. Not my ideal but I had no choice. 
Hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## ~Brandy~

Flag I hope you're feeling better soon! I am glad you got to see the LO's :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Monday I'll be nine weeks with ivf twins :) congrats!


----------



## ~Brandy~

GdaneMom4now said:


> Monday I'll be nine weeks with ivf twins :) congrats!

Welcome and congratulations!


----------



## Blue12

Congrats. Very exciting news!!!


----------



## highhopes2013

Hi ladies, can I join u? I'm having ivf twins too! I'm 7+5 today. Feeling quite anxious as I had a mmc at 9 weeks that was detected at 11weeks last year. When did you ladies start to show?


----------



## ~Brandy~

highhopes2013 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join u? I'm having ivf twins too! I'm 7+5 today. Feeling quite anxious as I had a mmc at 9 weeks that was detected at 11weeks last year. When did you ladies start to show?

Absolutely and Welcome!

Well I couldnt wear my pants anymore around 11-12 Weeks for sure and showing at about 14W.


I was curious about this too so I went through and looked at all the bump pics on the Twin Bump thread to see what their week was and how they were showing :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Where's the twin bump thread?


----------



## ~Brandy~

highhopes2013 said:


> Where's the twin bump thread?

Here is the link to all the "twins, triplets & multiples" threads. You will see a sticky at the top with the twin bumps that you can view many pages of pics :) 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/twins-triplets-multiples/


----------



## Dodima1999

GdaneMom4now said:


> Monday I'll be nine weeks with ivf twins :) congrats!

Hi Gdanemom just saw that you are having twins too. That's so great. We are exactly the same time now 8w 6d today (Sunday 26/01)
Are your twins fraternal or identical? I've little fraternal peas. Both doing good and keeping mammy hugging the big white throne. :sick:

Hope you're keeping well. :hugs:


----------



## PinkPeony

Welcome ladies!! Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## Northernmonke

Congrats ladies and welcome x


----------



## Bcinla

GdaneMom4now said:


> Monday I'll be nine weeks with ivf twins :) congrats!




highhopes2013 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join u? I'm having ivf twins too! I'm 7+5 today. Feeling quite anxious as I had a mmc at 9 weeks that was detected at 11weeks last year. When did you ladies start to show?




Dodima1999 said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> Monday I'll be nine weeks with ivf twins :) congrats!
> 
> Hi Gdanemom just saw that you are having twins too. That's so great. We are exactly the same time now 8w 6d today (Sunday 26/01)
> Are your twins fraternal or identical? I've little fraternal peas. Both doing good and keeping mammy hugging the big white throne. :sick:
> 
> Hope you're keeping well. :hugs:Click to expand...

Lots of new twin mamas to be! Congrats to you all and welcome!!! We have a running due date list on the thread "twin mamas to be what/who are you having and when are you due?" If you would like to be added, let me know.


----------



## highhopes2013

Yes please could you add me? I'm due sept 9th if I make it to 40 weeks!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

My twins are fraternal. My twin due date is August 10th. I believe that's 37 weeks


----------



## flagirlie7

Can you add me too, please? I don't know what we're having yet (maybe soon?) but twinsies are theoretically due on august 5. I do count 7/14 as 37 weeks though. Who knows!

As for showing, I feel like I've always been :), ever since before my egg retrieval, my tummy has been soooo bloated. Then I saw a fairly big bump difference in size bw weeks 7 and 8. Definitely had to tell people early (around week 8) due to all this and I'm glad I did. Seems to be expanding more and more and my clothes can't hide anything anymore! I was in my regular jeans till week 9 with a rubber band and a belly band. Now in maternity jeans.


----------



## highhopes2013

Had a real scare today. Severe abdominal pain on my right side to the point where I couldn't take it anymore. Went to a&e, had an internal exam which made me bleed! Then had a scan and the babies are fine thankfully. My right ovary is still triple the size it should be from the hyperstimulation during my ivf cycle. That's what is causing me pain. Feel so so tired now. Not going in to work tmrw! 

Have any of you ladies had anything like this? Any bleeding following an internal exam?


----------



## Northernmonke

I was in a&e last week with severe pain. Turns out I had a cyst that no one had spotted and it ruptured. Thankfully twins are fine. Ive bever bled from internal scans or examinations but apparently it is normal x


----------



## ~Brandy~

High I bleed everytime I have an internal exam its very very common. In twin pregnancies we produce much more blood than the average pregnancy and a cervix is loaded with shallow blood vessels that easily rupture when provoked.

I also get it after sex which I havent had since october due to my cerclage ;( lol TMI

I am sure its fine though.

I also had OHSS from IVF and still to this day my ovaries are larger than average. They will return to normal once my hormones stabilize after the babies are born.


----------



## flagirlie7

I've had some minor pain in ovaries early in my pregnancy, turned out my ovaries are still fairly big (although they said they were getting smaller)...

No sex for me since I ditched BC in mid-October :( we are just scared. Maybe second tri will calm us down!

Help, ladies! I have been weening myself off Crinone, almost out. My discharge have been fairly clearly, perhaps milky, with occasional whitish Crinone lumps. Today, it's yellow! Still thin, but it kinda freaked me out???


----------



## highhopes2013

Thanks for the reassurance ladies. Got so scared seeing the blood! But silver lining - got to see the babies! Is it normal for one to be a few mm bigger than the other?


----------



## ~Brandy~

flagirlie7 said:


> I've had some minor pain in ovaries early in my pregnancy, turned out my ovaries are still fairly big (although they said they were getting smaller)...
> 
> No sex for me since I ditched BC in mid-October :( we are just scared. Maybe second tri will calm us down!
> 
> Help, ladies! I have been weening myself off Crinone, almost out. My discharge have been fairly clearly, perhaps milky, with occasional whitish Crinone lumps. Today, it's yellow! Still thin, but it kinda freaked me out???

Discharge can vary in color alot I have even seen a weird purplish color once when I was using it. 



highhopes2013 said:


> Thanks for the reassurance ladies. Got so scared seeing the blood! But silver lining - got to see the babies! Is it normal for one to be a few mm bigger than the other?

Yes, that is normal as well. My last u/s the babies were measuring days apart. They just dont want them weeks apart.


----------



## Northernmonke

Yeah mine were 2mm apart now similar but if you had 2 babies separately they would be different so its like having 2 pregnancies x


----------



## PinkPeony

My discharge is yellow most of time lately. 

Measuring a little different is totally normal. My baby A was always a bit smaller, quite a bit smaller at the beginning in fact. I had a scan yesterday and she's now bigger than her sister!


----------



## hmommy219

Mine have always been about a day apart in growth :)


----------



## Bcinla

highhopes2013 said:


> Yes please could you add me? I'm due sept 9th if I make it to 40 weeks!




GdaneMom4now said:


> My twins are fraternal. My twin due date is August 10th. I believe that's 37 weeks




flagirlie7 said:


> Can you add me too, please? I don't know what we're having yet (maybe soon?) but twinsies are theoretically due on august 5. I do count 7/14 as 37 weeks though. Who knows!
> 
> As for showing, I feel like I've always been :), ever since before my egg retrieval, my tummy has been soooo bloated. Then I saw a fairly big bump difference in size bw weeks 7 and 8. Definitely had to tell people early (around week 8) due to all this and I'm glad I did. Seems to be expanding more and more and my clothes can't hide anything anymore! I was in my regular jeans till week 9 with a rubber band and a belly band. Now in maternity jeans.

I have added you all to the due date list.


----------



## highhopes2013

Mine are 3 days apart at the moment. Hopefully the little one will catch up! 

How far along were you all when you had your booking appointment with a midwife? X


----------

